
Nginx Copyright Changed to Rambler - turrini
https://github.com/nginx/nginx/compare/nginx:953f539...sigsergv:9fb2c1c
======
tuananh
> On 12 December 2019, it was reported that the Moscow offices of Nginx Inc.
> had been raided by police, and that Sysoev and Konovalov had been detained.
> The raid was conducted under a search warrant connected to a copyright claim
> over Nginx by Rambler—which asserts that it owns all rights to the code
> because it was written while he was an employee of the company.[72]

------
phillipseamore
Bad joke.

